# Bild in HTML Email mit cid einbinden



## DavidTü (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar einige Suchergebnisse bei google gefunden aber irgendwie sind die zu ungenau, ich versteh sie nicht oder wie auch immer ...

auf jeden Fall bekomm ich es leider nicht hin.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen:

Ich habe es wie folgt versucht:


```
<html>
  <head>	
    Content-Type: image/jpeg
    Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
    Content-Description: Graph
    Content-Disposition: inline; filename="test.jpg"
    Content-ID: test.jpg
  </head>
<body>

  Hier ist die Nachricht <br>
  und das Bild <br>

  <img src="cid:test.jpg">

</body>
</html>
```

Die HTML Email wird auch vom HTML Layout korrekt gesendet nur leider ohne Bild 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## DavidTü (21. Oktober 2010)

ok den ersten Fehler hab ich glaub schon gefunden.

sollt denk ich heissen:


```
<head>
<meta Content-Type: image/jpeg>
<meta Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64>
...
</head>
```


----------



## Parantatatam (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube du vermischst ihr einige Sachen. HTML steht im *Body* eines Protokolls, also auch einer E-Mail. HTML hat einen Tag *head* und einen *body*, jedoch darf du hier nicht head mit Header verwechseln. Der *Header* wird vor dem Body in einem Protokoll verschickt.

Eine E-Mail ist so aufgebaut:

```
Date: Mon, 4 Dec 2006 15:51:37 +0100
From: email@tutorials.de
To: david@tutorials.de
Subject: Aufbau einer E-Mail
Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf8

<html>
  <head> ... </head
  <body>
    Ein Bild:
    <img src="bild.jpg" />
  </body>
</html>
```
Die Leerzeile trennt den Header vom Body. In den meisten Fällen werden Dateien in eine E-Mail eingebunden, in dem man sie mit Base64 kodiert und sie durch Borderies trennt.


----------



## Develope_PC (22. Oktober 2010)

Wieso machst Du es nicht mit Thunderbird & Co.? Dort kannst Du auch HTML-Code einfügen.
Neue E-Mail mit Verfassen erstellen und auf Einfügen und HTML klicken.


----------

